
Google Tells Senators That Censored Search Engine Could Provide “Broad Benefits” - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2018/10/12/google-search-engine-china-censorship/
======
kerng
Is it just me, or is Google's CEO's behavior and take on things over the last
year or so turning out pretty negative for the company? Maybe time to find a
replacement?

~~~
finnthehuman
I'd be surprised if the problem was isolated to Pichai and didn't extent
throughout the management teams of Google and Alphabet.

------
RikNieu
"Be Evil. But try and hide it."

------
village-idiot
Yes, they would say that, they stand to profit from it.

~~~
craftyguy
Google or senators? Oh wait, both.

------
mike22223333
Broad benefits ... to shareholders

~~~
thangnguyennhu
Not even so.

------
NotAmazin
I find that it's ok for censoring to happen since the impact would be that the
search engine exists. It's a long term plan I assume and since it's a private
company it will do whatever it wants to make money regardless of local policy.

------
vfclists
What about Google censoring so called alt-right videos, closing the accounts
of vloggers, restricting ad revenue, and suppressing other politically charged
content because it doesn't sit well with their company political views, or
that of some their employees, eg cancelling the domain name sevice of the
Daily Stormer?

It seems that so described liberals are happy with Google censorship if it is
in line with their views, but are not if it is in alignment with the Chinese
states policies.

To those Google staff members who object to Google's reentering of China's
search engine market, charity begins at home.

------
egberts1
“Broad Benefits”, but for whom?

~~~
thangnguyennhu
Certainly not our consumers.

